# Automatic Page Turner?



## JAS

I was recently at a concert for classical guitar, and the musician had what appeared to be an ipad attached to a small stand in front of him. As far as I could tell, it had his music on it, and it seemed to be changing the pages (or running the score) along as he played. I mentioned this to a friend at work, who was really interested in the idea for her daughter, who plays piano (strictly amateur level). Looking online, I see a variety of physical page turners (mostly developed for the disabled) and at least suggestions of apps for an ipad (although they seem to require a manual effort to change the page). Has anyone here used some kind of automated page turner for piano?


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

I once attended a concert for a professional level Saxophone Quartet at a nearby university. The Soprano Saxophone was using an Ipad and turned the pages with this pressure pad that he would place on the ground, and press with his feet. I've never personally used one - I prefer more Medieval methods!


----------



## Pugg

I like a normal page turner someone who feels where you are going and I f ask I do the same work for another piano player.


----------



## Robeck

I've seen Yontov do this at this year's Artur Rubinstein Piano competiton, see here:


----------



## Rossiniano

From the Henle Music App for iPad regarding automatic page turners:

_We recommend the PageFlip Cicada and Firefly pedals. In general, all Bluetooth pedals that can replicate an arrow left/arrow right or arrow down/arrow up keystroke should work with the app. If you want to use the double tap feature for going back to the beginning of repeats in scores, your pedal should support double taps. Unfortunately that does not yet seem to be the case with the popular Airturn Duo pedals. Sometimes it can take a few seconds for the app to recognize the pedal._

Other models are available as well and can be seen on Amazon and other websites.


----------



## Krummhorn

I now use an iPad Pro 12.9 for my music scores at the organ console. Unable to use a bluetooth foot switch as both feet are usually in constant use on their own 32 note pedalboard. 

In the APP ForScore there are provisions for using the metronome in silent mode to "time" score page turns that happen automatically. There is an oral bluetooth switch too. The device is placed between your teeth and one one "bites" the switch much like chewing food. 

The other method, using the iPad, is to simply touch the lower right corner of the score to turn the pages, which is what I do. 

Using that same APP, ForScore, I am also able to add text as well as highlight using any color of choice. ForScore also allows for re-arranging pages within a score and even putting two pages up on screen in landscape position.

My digital PDF library size is about 7 GB - I can have that entire library with me wherever I go.


----------



## Sekhar

I've always wondered why more people don't use tablets in lieu of paper. I asked and got a variety of explanations: paper is more reliable (e.g., no battery issues), bigger "display," easy to skim through, simple to share, cheaper, and of course it's what people are used to. Also, the "page turners" I understand are learning from the players and getting used to the stage, so they're doing more than just turning the pages; and when they're colleagues/friends, they also give the players confidence/comfort and help overcome performance anxiety. So, I guess paper and page turners are here to stay for quite some time to come, but I do see a an increasing set of applications for electronic display of scores.


----------



## crist

There now is an automatic page turner available as a product, one that physically turns pages. The website is http://www.automaticPageTurner.com. There is also a video that demonstrates it on youtube, link is


----------



## NoCoPilot

If there are automatic page turners for iPad, why couldn't there be a full-page display that scrolls as you play?


----------



## Rogerx

crist said:


> There now is an automatic page turner available as a product, one that physically turns pages. The website is http://www.automaticPageTurner.com. There is also a video that demonstrates it on youtube, link is


Thanks' for sharing.


----------



## Dan Ante

I saw one used at a cocert in Taupo by a violinist but I cant remember his name it was about 7-8 years ago and my memory is getting worse.


----------

